# NCEES 2008 Solution 525



## Relvinim (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone know where they came up with this formula to solve for cylinder thickness? It's more direct than the one I used from the MERM.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 17, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> Does anyone know where they came up with this formula to solve for cylinder thickness? It's more direct than the one I used from the MERM.


Never seen that one before. That one's definitely getting added to the margins.


----------



## Rafa (Oct 18, 2010)

Check on MERM 51-4. Section 5 describes the equations for Thick Walled Cylinders. I tried first to use the thin walled cylinder equation and then check if t/R &lt; 0.1. From table 51-2 you select for internal pressure the circunferential stress equation calculation.

Hope this helps.


----------

